# MC question



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Is MC cable considered to be electrical metallic tubing? Would it require stud guards if placed to close to the edge of a stud?

NEC 300.4 A,1


----------



## Gregg Harris (Oct 10, 2012)

330.17 Through or Parallel to Framing Members. Type MC cable shall be protected in accordance with 300.4(A), ©, and (D) where installed through or parallel to framing members.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Gregg, thanks, I thought I was correct requiring the guards, their always working on me.

pc1


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 10, 2012)

Pcinspector1,

Are your framed members wood or metal?

.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 10, 2012)

The framed members are wood.

pc1


----------



## Dennis (Oct 10, 2012)

MC cable is not EMT- electrical metallic tubing.  It is installed as NM cable is installed in terms of securing.


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 10, 2012)

As a point of clarity, would the nail guards be required for MC cable if installed

in metal framing?   Yes, no?  Article or code sections please!

Thanks!

.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Oct 10, 2012)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> As a point of clarity, would the nail guards be required for MC cable if installedin metal framing?   Yes, no?  Article or code sections please!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


Yes same a code section


----------



## pwood (Oct 10, 2012)

normally  the location of the pre-punched holes will negate the need for nail plates.


----------

